# 1969 tail light bezels



## 69GTOCONVLOVER (Oct 29, 2013)

Hey guys,

on my tail light bezels the chrome parts are covered with soot.. What is the best way to remove it without damaging the lens and/or chrome?

Martin


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Hey Martin, just making sure here so don't be offended, ok? On the 69's, most of the tail-light bezel is actually black - "60 degree" black - only the thin rims around the lenses themselves are chrome.

You can clean the chrome part with just about any chrome polish. Generally, when cleaning anything on a car like this it's best to start with something "gentle" and then gradually progress to more aggressive measures only if needed. I'd start with something like window cleaner or a spray cleaner (like 409) and see if that does the trick for you, then step up to chrome or other metal polish if needed. Once you get the clean, finish off with a quality polish to shine them up. For the lenses, I like Meguiar's Plastic Cleaner and Plastic Polish.

http://www.meguiars.com/en/automotive/products/mc20506-plastic-cleaner-polish/

Bear


----------



## 69GTOCONVLOVER (Oct 29, 2013)

It just looks wrong man, it is the inside, maybe the previous owner was experimenting with it. Whatever I try it doesnt come off, and new ones are over 300 bucks 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

The inside of the bezel, next to the lenses, is black too - from the factory. Only the extreme outside edge is chrome. If you look at it closely, there's a high point with sort of a tiny step down on both sides of the ridge. The part that's chrome is only about 1/8 of an inch wide. The rest is black.

If you'll look at this photo of my car and then zoom in on it really closely, you can sort of see.










Bear


----------



## 69GTOCONVLOVER (Oct 29, 2013)

In this picture it is kinda rough as you can see when you zoom in a little.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Yep, that's the way they're supposed to be.

Bear


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

i think by sooty he means the black has faded and bleached out, nothing a rattle can of satin black (60%) and a little 1/8" striping tape over the chrome can't fix.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Duh.... yeah that could be it, you're right.

I repainted mine, using some very fine line vinyl masking tape to cover the chrome edges.

Bear


----------

